# my miniature schnauzer - Zeiss 100/2 Makroplanar on Nikon D800



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Whoops needed to post one size smaller.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

very nice use of depth of field. I like it.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. I really like that lens it a little jewel. Being manual focus it makes me slow down a little and it renders a cinematographic image.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nice shot. I like the way the color of the lights compliments the lack of color in the subject. How did you get the dog to stay still at 1/25 sec? What type of post did your do?

I upgraded my D300 to the D800e over Christmas. Its definitely a game changer. Of course it should be for the price.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

*support*

Thanks Rusty. I just got lucky and he decided to stay put for a few seconds, long enough to get a good focus on the manual focus Zeiss. I am getting to where I just don't want to shoot the Zeiss handheld (and all my other lenses for that matter) because with the resolution of the D800 I just get much better IQ when using support. When getting into medium format resolution, it becomes not optional to use a tripod if trying to get super clean results. I still have my D300 and D700 and the D800 is definitely a quantum leap over both of those bodies... and the D700 was (is) still a really good camera. Mainly use the D300 now for teaching grandkids photography. I do all PP in Lightroom 4.3 64-bit. I really need to get fully into Photoshop...


----------

